# Anybody feels like they're demented?



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, seriously, can DP make you feel demented? This feels way more serious than a DP.. I am unable to perform simple tasks, I barely remember what happened yesterday, I forgot how to do my previous job and many other things... like how to do my make up, my daily routine, planning things, calling people, I am unable to understand English the way I could (videos, movies...), It's difficult for me to translate into English, communicate... I feel desoriented at times, don't get the yime concept... PLEASE HELP


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

It's highly unlikely you're suffering from dementia in your 20s (I'm guessing you're in your 20s)

The cognitive effects for me are the worst and are quite common with mental health conditions such as DPDR, depression and anxiety -- I can assure you from the conversations I have with others on a day to day basis you aren't alone in that regard.

I hope this helps, at least a little, and I hope you're feeling somewhat better as well


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

It's far more likely you are exhausted Mezona. Mental health issues can be very draining on body and mind and it sounds like you worry about things a lot - as do I!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

This is the symptom I'm most bothered by. It does literally feel like dementia. I wake up every day and think "god, I feel crazy" because my mind just doesn't seem to work like it should. It's full of racing nonsense (none of it useful) and the planning, processing, concentration and memory areas of my brain feel like they're malfunctioning. I get stressed out every day doing simple things like showering, and end up walking back and forth from the bathroom to the bedroom because I'll forget my towel, or get confused by what order I want to put my clothes on in, stupid shit like that. I even had to stop eating complex meals at one point because of too much preparation. Now I just eat simple, one-step things. I had to buy a pill box with the days of the week on it for my meds, like I'm some 90 year old dude with Alzheimer's. And I bought a new watch that shows the day and date because otherwise I just won't know. So yeah, you're definitely not alone. I guess I've had to learn to accept it, but I go through phases where I just can't seem to no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Chicane said:


> This is the symptom I'm most bothered by. It does literally feel like dementia. I wake up every day and think "god, I feel crazy" because my mind just doesn't seem to work like it should. It's full of racing nonsense (none of it useful) and the planning, processing, concentration and memory areas of my brain feel like they're malfunctioning. I get stressed out every day doing simple things like showering, and end up walking back and forth from the bathroom to the bedroom because I'll forget my towel, or get confused by what order I want to put my clothes on in, stupid shit like that. I even had to stop eating complex meals at one point because of too much preparation. Now I just eat simple, one-step things. I had to buy a pill box with the days of the week on it for my meds, like I'm some 90 year old dude with Alzheimer's. And I bought a new watch that shows the day and date because otherwise I just won't know. So yeah, you're definitely not alone. I guess I've had to learn to accept it, but I go through phases where I just can't seem to no matter how hard I try.


This is me 100%...I literally think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## yesitis (Jul 30, 2016)

I feel this way too, I always forget what I was gonna do or say, what is it I was thinking about just a few seconds ago, it is really frustrating sometimes. It feels like I am losing my mental abilities and it takes a lot of concentration and dedication to do maths proper for example, just like if my brain was anesthetized or swelled, and the harder I try, the worse the feeling


----------

